# Show jumping rules



## kirstyfk (31 July 2012)

I remember at the last Olympics that only 3 or 4 memebers of the nation's competitors can go through to the individual final. Is this still correct?


----------



## Thistle (31 July 2012)

3 best go through. 25 in total


----------



## Miss L Toe (31 July 2012)

So is there a team jump off and also an individual jump off both without a final jump off against the clock or what?


----------



## **Vanner** (31 July 2012)

Do riders take their entire team score through to the individual jumping final or do they revert to their morning score I.e. dressage and XC.


----------



## Normandie (31 July 2012)

Hi -
If you click on this link to the equestrian section of the official website, clicking on the + sign suggests that they revert to their own individual scores.

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/phase=eqx003100/index.html

But I have another question: I could not watch the last Olympics (not in the country and no tv) so I can't remember if the individual medals are always allocated after a second, individual jump off. 

I thought - may have a faulty memory, though - that the top three individuals used to get the individual medals with no second jump off. Has it changed in the last couple of Olympics?


----------

